# Clavier et souris BT Apple [1]



## vincmyl (25 Décembre 2003)

Je viens de recevoir pour Noel la souris Apple Wireless et forcément j'ai tout de suite testé.
Super géniale mais elle met a peu pres 30 s a etre détectéé.
Est ce normal? Peut on sortir un mac de veille grace a la souris?


----------



## Kittynui (28 Décembre 2003)

Euh le 24 à 20h30 t'avais déjà ouvert tes cadeaux toi?
Moi aussi elle met une vingtaine de secondes à être détectée ma souris... bah c'est mieux au démarrage car elle est détectée une fois que l'ordi a fini de démarrer.


----------



## myckmack (29 Décembre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Moi aussi elle met une vingtaine de secondes à être détectée ma souris... bah c'est mieux au démarrage car elle est détectée une fois que l'ordi a fini de démarrer.


J'ai à peu près la même chose avec la souris optique à fil d'Apple.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

A peu pres 20 a 30 secondes elle met a etre reconnue quand elle sort de veille


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

Lis également le *labo* qu'a consacré MacGeneration aux souris et claviers Bluetooth d'Apple.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2003)

C'est deja fait


----------



## myckmack (30 Décembre 2003)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> J'ai à peu près la même chose avec la souris optique à fil d'Apple.


J'ai chronométré : il faut une dizaine de seconde entre la sortie de veille (veille provoquée par l'appui sur le bouton d'extinction de l'iMac) et l'apparition du curseur de souris. Par contre, quand l'iMac se met de lui même en veille (grâce au TdB d'économie d'énergie), c'est instantané !


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2003)

Moi c'est beaucoup plus que 10 secondes a la sortie de veille, au moins 20 secondes, dans les deux cas cités


----------



## Onra (13 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi ma femme a eu une souris BT Apple pour Noël, et quand l'ordi se met en veille profonde, ou bien lorsque je clique sur suspension d'activité, la souris se met aussi en veille profonde (plus de faisceau rouge dessous).

Et là, pas moyen de la réveiller à part fermer puis réouvrir le petit cache du capteur. C'est normal ? Sinon, pour la "réveiller" plus vite, il faut cliquer dessus une fois, ça accélère la reconnaissance par la machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dernière chose, les piles fournit avec par Apple ont tenu deux semaines, dont une de vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est normal doc' ?


----------



## nekura (13 Janvier 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ma femme a eu une souris BT Apple pour Noël, et quand l'ordi se met en veille profonde, ou bien lorsque je clique sur suspension d'activité, la souris se met aussi en veille profonde (plus de faisceau rouge dessous).
> 
> Et là, pas moyen de la réveiller à part fermer puis réouvrir le petit cache du capteur. C'est normal ? Sinon, pour la "réveiller" plus vite, il faut cliquer dessus une fois, a accélère la reconnaissance par la machine



Idem, je me suis offert cette souris, et au bout d'un certain temps de veille, il faut jouer du clapet pour la ramener à la vie.

Je confirme que le clic aide à la faire détecter plus vite si elle ne s'est pas complètement endormie. Mais ça ne marche pas à tous les coups. C'est un peu bizarre :/


----------



## Onra (13 Janvier 2004)

nekura a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme que le clic aide à la faire détecter plus vite si elle ne s'est pas complètement endormie. Mais ça ne marche pas à tous les coups. C'est un peu bizarre :/



Ben je crois avoir trouvé pourquoi... il faut d'abord réveiller la souris avant le mac !


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

C'est exactement pareil pour moi par contre je trouve l'autonomie super..8h par jours depuis Noel et la barre est encore pleine


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement pareil pour moi par contre je trouve l'autonomie super..8h par jours depuis Noel et la barre est encore pleine



j'ai ma souris depuis 2 mois et le niveau des piles na pas bouger !!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Encore mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si ca tient autant c'est cool mais tu l'utilises combien d'heures par jour?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Encore mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il l'a pas sortie du carton...


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Possible!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Encore mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...




disons 4 heures pas jours


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Ah ouai c'est pour ca


----------



## Onra (14 Janvier 2004)

Ben j'espère que vous dites vrai à propos de l'autonomie de la souris Apple parce que je viens de remplacer les piles fournies par Apple par des piles alcalines classiques (de même marque d'ailleurs : Energizer).

Hier soir j'ai regardé le niveau des piles et il a baissé en une semaine d'environ 15%. La souris ne fonctionne qu'environ 3 ou 4 heures tous les soirs. Question : est-ce que vous fermez le cache optique quand vous ne l'utilisez pas, en journée par exemple ?


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Biensur a chaque fois puisque c'est comme ca que tu économises les piles


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir j'ai regardé le niveau des piles et il a baissé en une semaine d'environ 15%. La souris ne fonctionne qu'environ 3 ou 4 heures tous les soirs. Question : est-ce que vous fermez le cache optique quand vous ne l'utilisez pas, en journée par exemple ?



je le ferme quand je ne vais pas me servir de la souris pendant au moins 1 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon je vais acheter les même types de pile rechargeable que ma souris logitech


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2004)

Si tu penses a fermer le bouton, elle tiendra longtemps


----------



## Onra (19 Janvier 2004)

OK, merci pour vos réponses... je vais essayer de faire comme ça !


----------



## fwedo (11 Février 2004)

Salut, 

j'hésite à acheter une souris BT apple et avant, j'aimerai bien avoir l'avis d'utilisateurs concernant ce périphérique.

- vous en êtes contents ?
- quels défauts lui trouvez vous ? y en a t-il de rédhibitoires ?

merci pour vos témoignages...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2004)

Un petit tour sur le labo de MacGeneration consacré à la souris et au clavier Bluetooth Apple.


----------



## fwedo (11 Février 2004)

oui, c'est un très bon test que j'ai déja consulté et quasi-appris par coeur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'aimerai bien aussi un petit complément venant d'utilisateurs... genre "la vie avec sa souris BT au jour le jour"...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais j'aimerai bien aussi un petit complément venant d'utilisateurs... genre "la vie avec sa souris BT au jour le jour"...



Alors je te suggère de faire une recherche sur le forum, il existe plusieurs témoignages d'utilisateurs de ces nouveaux périphériques.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Février 2004)

J'ai la souris de Apple depuis Noel et c'est super. Autonomie super longue a peine 1/5 utilisé. Reconnu assez rapidement ..bref moi j'adore...


----------



## myckmack (15 Février 2004)

J'ai besoin de conseils d'utilisateurs de la souris Bluetooth d'Apple (je viens de l'acheter et j'en suis ravi).

Quand vous voulez mettre le Mac en veille et éteindre la souris, comment procédez-vous ? Chez moi, quand je mets d'abord mon iMac en veille et qu'ensuite j'éteins la souris, l'iMac se réactive puis affiche un message parlant d'une perte de connexion. J'ai réglé le problème en éteignant d'abord la souris puis, une fois que le message de perte de connexion s'affiche, je mets mon iMac en veille. Et vous ?

Pour réveiller mon iMac, j'allume la souris et je clique. Est-ce aussi votre méthode ?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Oui j'éteinds d'abord la souris et apres le Mac et pour la rallumer je fais comme tu dis...je clique


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

ça y est, les piles de la souris vienne de mourir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amen, je vais acheter les mêmes piles rechargeable que ma logitech pour faire tourner les jeux de pile


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Combien de temps elles ont duré???


----------



## myckmack (15 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'éteinds d'abord la souris et apres le Mac
> 
> ...


Merci de ta réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Attends-tu l'affichage du message parlant d'une perte de connexion pour éteindre la souris ?

Autre chose : dans le TdB Clavier et souris, j'ai mis la vitesse de déplacement de la souris au maximum mais sur mon 17', je trouve que ce n'est pas suffisant. Y a-t-il un moyen d'augmenter cette vitesse ?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Non je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un moyen d'accélérer...


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Combien de temps elles ont duré???



un peu moins de 4 mois


----------



## vincmyl (16 Février 2004)

C'est pas mal je trouve


----------



## Xyzo (4 Mai 2004)

'lut!
Je viens juste d'acheter un clavier Bluetooth d'Apple pour mon Alu12" et je me rends compte qu'en fait le clavier est à peine plus complet que le celui du portable : mis à part le pavé numérique séparé, il n'y a en gros pas plus de touches sur le clavier externe et je suis toujours obligé de faire des combinaisons pour obtenir certains caractères utiles quand on développe (~, \, |, etc.)... C'est normal ça ??? Est-ce le cas uniquement sur le clavier Bluetooth ou est-ce la même chose sur le clavier USB d'Apple ?
De plus, la touche "décimale" du pavé numérique renvoie une virgule (,) et non un point (.) : comment puis-je changer ça, si c'est possible ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, et excusez le cross-post (je savais pas où mettre ça).


----------



## golf (4 Mai 2004)

Bien sur que c'est normal...


----------



## Xyzo (4 Mai 2004)

OK, donc tu confirmes que sur tous les claviers Apple récents il faut faire une combinaison de touches pour obtenir les caractères du type "\", "~" ou "|", et que la touche "." du pavé numérique renvoie une virgule et non un point ?
Bah, j'savais pas : désolé, l'Alu12" est mon 1er Mac... mais sûrement pas le dernier


----------



## golf (4 Mai 2004)

Oui, il faut faire des séquences de touches pour accéder à certains caractères...
C'est dépaysant par rapport au strict clavier pc mais on s'y fait très bien...

nb : pas mal d'entre nous n'ont connu que cela et se trouvent sur une autre planète devant un clavier pc


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Mai 2004)

Je confirme également: j'ai un powermac bi-G4 (de l'été dernier) et c'est le même layout.

Par contre, tu peux brancher sans problème un clavier USB type PC. Vérifie seulement qu'il y a une touche 'Pomme' (ou assimilée) qui puisse être utilisée.

Je crois que c'est le cas de certains claviers microsoft ou mieux: logitech.

Seul hic: ce sont les driver qui trop souvent ne tiennent pas le route sous Mac OS X et donc, tu ne pourras pas utiliser les touches de raccourcis.


Je ne sais pas si ça fait longtemps que tu as switché, mais pour ma part, le seul désagrément que j'ai eu c'est les pipes sous eclipse... avec l'environnement de touche non natif.


----------



## Xyzo (5 Mai 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça fait longtemps que tu as switché, mais pour ma part, le seul désagrément que j'ai eu c'est les pipes sous eclipse... avec l'environnement de touche non natif.


Merci pour toutes ces infos. Effectivement, je me suis habitué aux combinaisons de touches avec le clavier de l'Alu12" mais je pensais trouver un peu plus de confort avec un clavier externe. Pas grave.
J'ai switché y'a un peu plus d'un an, mais je ne connais pas eclipse : c'est quoi ?


----------



## Onra (5 Mai 2004)

Eclipse est un environement de développement pour java, entre autre.

Sinon, si tu veux accéder facilement à ces caractères et avoir un "vrai" clavier pour coder, y'a une solution. Il faut prendre le clavier US. J'ai eu la chance d'en avoir un sur mon ancien iBook acheté d'occasion. Il est génial... par contre quand tu le revends ça en gêne plus d'un.

Donc j'ai commandé mon futur nouveau PowerBook avec un clavier français classique, à mon grand désarrois... Mais il me reste la solution de commander un clavier BT US uniquement pour coder justement...

Voilà


----------



## abram (15 Octobre 2004)

Que pensez-vous de cette souris ? Ceux qui la possèdent pourraient nous dire comment elle se comporte au niveau autonomie et précision du mulot ?
J'aimerais acheter une souris sans fil utilisant BT car je ne veux pas de récepteur USB à brancher.
Merci de vos avis


----------



## pixelemon (15 Octobre 2004)

abram a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez-vous de cette souris ? Ceux qui la possèdent pourraient nous dire comment elle se comporte au niveau autonomie et précision du mulot ?
> J'aimerais acheter une souris sans fil utilisant BT car je ne veux pas de récepteur USB à brancher.
> Merci de vos avis




une vraie daube  mais je pense que nombreux sont les threads qui en ont débattu...

une petite recherrche s'impose


----------



## windows (18 Octobre 2004)

sa marche le clavier et la sourie bt apple sur un pc ou pas?


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2004)

Pour moi, c'est un bonne souris. Du moins si la souris Apple te convient (si tu n'es pas allergique à l'absence de deuxième bouton et de molette), alors tu retrouveras les mêmes sensations, même précision, voire même une précision accrue grace à un poids légèrement supérieur.

Par contre, bluetooth est gourmand en énergie.... un jeu de piles me fait en moyenne 1 mois (à raison de 3 heures d'utilisation par jour en semaine et 8 heures par jour le week-end)


----------



## vincmyl (18 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi je trouve cette souris sympa à utiliser , précise, on l'a bien en main


----------



## abram (23 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'est un bonne souris. Du moins si la souris Apple te convient (si tu n'es pas allergique à l'absence de deuxième bouton et de molette), alors tu retrouveras les mêmes sensations, même précision, voire même une précision accrue grace à un poids légèrement supérieur.
> 
> Par contre, bluetooth est gourmand en énergie.... un jeu de piles me fait en moyenne 1 mois (à raison de 3 heures d'utilisation par jour en semaine et 8 heures par jour le week-end)



Tu utilises des piles neuves ou des rechargeables ? Avec des rechargeables est-ce la durée de vie est plus longue ?
Concernant le poids, quelle différence y a-t-il avec la souris apple filaire ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2004)

j'utilise des piles neuves. Je pense qu'avec des rechargeables l'autonomie serait plus faible

Concernant la différence de poids... c'est très subjectif (car je n'ai aps pesé les 2 souris), je dirais que la BT est 1,5 fois plus lourde (ça vient du poids des piles... donc tu prends une filaire, plus 2 piles AA dans ta main, et tu as une idée du poids)


----------



## radada (4 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un nouvel Imac G5 avec clavier et souris sans fil depuis 3 semaines, et ma souris m'a déjà lâchée 3 fois. Je m'absente quelques temps, l'écran de veille embarque, ou alors je sors de la mise en inactivité, et plus rien à faire, ma souris ne répond plus ! Je dois redémarrer pour qu'elle remarche.

Quelqu'un connaît-il le problème ?


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2004)

Vu l'âge de l'ensemble, mieux vaut contacter l'AppleCare


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2004)

As-tu choisi l'option bluetooth intégré lors de l'achat de l'iMac, ou as-tu rajouté ensuite une clé bluetooth usb?

Si tu es dans le cas 1: retour SAV
Si c'est le cas 2, vérifies que la clé bluetooth usb installée est bien celle recommandée par Apple: D-Link DBT 102


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la souris de Apple depuis Noel et c'est super. Autonomie super longue a peine 1/5 utilisé. Reconnu assez rapidement ..bref moi j'adore...



Remontée de sujet.  J'ai ma souris Bluetooth depuis un mois... les piles viennent rendre leur dernier souffle.  J'espère qu'il s'agit seulement des piles fournies par Apple et que l'autonomie est en réalité plus longue. 

Eteignez-vous votre souris Bluetooth? Moi pas.


----------



## ÉricdeB (10 Novembre 2004)

La première fois que j'ai changé (rapidement) les piles de la souris Apple sans fil, j'ai mis ça sur le compte de la possible mauvaise qualité des piles livrées avec le G5 ainsi donc que le clavier et la souris sans fil. Comme cela avait été suggéré lors d'un test de ces périphérique sur MacGé. Je les ai donc remplacées, il y a une quinzaine de jours, par des Duracell, bonne qualité à priori. Et là, paf, vient de s'afficher une alerte concerant les piles! La vache! Pas super économique le mulot... Bon ok, je m'en sers du matin au soir. Mais j'aurais quand même pu espérer un minimum d'un mois d'autonomie!
Ça sent les piles rechargeable à pleine nez cette histoire  

Éric, par contre le clavier ça va...


----------



## ÉricdeB (14 Novembre 2004)

Le sujet sur l'autonomie de la souris sans fil Apple a déja été évoqué, je sais.
Mais là ça commence à me prendre sérieusement le chou. Que je doive changer les piles tous les 15 jours c'est déjà bourrant. Mais là ça devient insupportable.
J'ai changé mes piles il y a 4 jours. Des Duracel ou Energyser récentes, pas des salines. En pleine période creuse (11 novembre, peu de taf le vendredi 12, peu bossé hier, samedi, et encore moins aujourd'hui. Mais mon G5 est cependant resté allumé.
Par curiosité, je vais dans les préfs souris/clavier pour vérifier l'autonomie de la souris. En 4 jours peu actifs j'ai déjà pommé deux barrettes sur 5! Autant dire qu'à ce rythme demain il me lance un message comme quoi mes piles fatiguent. Et après demain je tombe en rade. Ce qui m'aura fait 7 jours d'autonomie!!!

Vos souris, lorsqu'elles sont immobiles, clignottent-elles? J'ai fait l'essai en la posant sur une feuille de papier épaisse, sur une vitre. La mienne, au repos, clignotte exactement comme quand elle n'est posée sur rien, comme quand elle cherche... Est-ce normal? Ne devrait-elle pas être éteinte plutôt? Ce qui expliquerait son appétit d'ogre.

Vos réponses m'aideront à savoir si AppleCar va recevoir ou non une nouvel appel demain...

Éric, je l'aime bien pourtant ce joli mulot albinos!


----------



## ederntal (14 Novembre 2004)

Ta souris merde => retour SAV


----------



## ÉricdeB (14 Novembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ta souris merde => retour SAV



C'est rigolo comme quand on poste un truc du style "mon machin marche bizarre", "mon OS pète un boulon" on a envie d'entendre "ben c'est tout simplement parce que..." et non "ben renvoie au SAV, c'est mort" ou "ben réinstalle ton OS, il décède"... Alors qu'au bout du compte on le sait plus ou moins! Résultat, on fait du bruit sur les forums pour pas grand chose  
Je nuancerais cependant mon exemple "ben réinstalle ton OS, il décède", car bien souvent cette opération n'est qu'abandon pour moi, alors que la majorité des soucis peuvent très bien se régler sans forcément employer la méthode forte, une solution de "facilité" bien que fastidieuse...

Éric, par contre pour ma souris, c'est bien ça... Une alerte vient d'apparaître sur mon écran... 4 jours...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2004)

Eric :
Testé sur 2 souris apple BT,
Elles clignotent toutes les 2 très légèrement (très petit stromboscope) lorsqu'elles sont inactives (4 fois moins fort que lorsqu'elles recherchent)
Les piles fournies par apple sont des piles au lithium, bien supérieures que les duracell qui sont des piles alcalines. Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais trouvé de piles LR6 lithium au monoprix


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Remontée de sujet.  J'ai ma souris Bluetooth depuis un mois... les piles viennent rendre leur dernier souffle.  J'espère qu'il s'agit seulement des piles fournies par Apple et que l'autonomie est en réalité plus longue.
> 
> Eteignez-vous votre souris Bluetooth? Moi pas.



Pour en revenir là-dessus, j'ai maintenant ma souris depuis un mois et demi, et j'arrive bientôt à mon deuxième changement de pile! C'est un peu fort je trouve et je me vois mal changer de pile une fois par mois!

Je signale que mon Mac reste toujours en veille, donc je n'éteins pas ma souris, par le petit bouton dessous, quand elle n'est pas utilisée. J'ai déjà essayé de procédé ainsi pour peut-être un peu soulager les batteries, mais le hic, c'est que lorsqu'on éteint la souris, on est soit obligé de redémarrer ou de relancer une session pour que le Bluetooth soit à nouveau reconnu. :hein: 

Donc, je suis très satisfait de mon clavier et souris Bluetooth, mis à pour pour l'autonomie de cette dernière.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Novembre 2004)

Mais si tu fermes le petit truc en dessous de la souris??? Car si ton mac est en veille tu peux aussi mettre le souris en veille


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2004)

Il faut lire les explications en entier, cela évite les platitudes et/ou réponses hors question


----------



## Onra (24 Novembre 2004)

ÉricdeB a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo comme quand on poste un truc du style "mon machin marche bizarre", "mon OS pète un boulon" on a envie d'entendre "ben c'est tout simplement parce que..." et non "ben renvoie au SAV, c'est mort" ou "ben réinstalle ton OS, il décède"... Alors qu'au bout du compte on le sait plus ou moins! Résultat, on fait du bruit sur les forums pour pas grand chose
> Je nuancerais cependant mon exemple "ben réinstalle ton OS, il décède", car bien souvent cette opération n'est qu'abandon pour moi, alors que la majorité des soucis peuvent très bien se régler sans forcément employer la méthode forte, une solution de "facilité" bien que fastidieuse...
> 
> Éric, par contre pour ma souris, c'est bien ça... Une alerte vient d'apparaître sur mon écran... 4 jours...


 Ce n'est pas si bête que ça de l'envoyer au SAV. Déjà il faut que tu saches que la souris Apple consomme un peu et qu'il faut lui donner des piles au lithium à manger, qui ont une bien meilleure autonomie que des duracel alkaline par exemple. Ensuite pour revenir au sav voici mon expérience avec ma premère souris BT.

 J'avais un pbm d'autonomie avec une souris BT Apple achetée à Noël dernier. Sans raison apparente, la durée de vie des batteries était assez courte : au max à peine 2 mois avec des piles lithium. Un jour, par pur hasard je me suis rendu compte que la souris était très chaude alors qu'elle était inutilisée. J'ai aussitôt démonté les piles pour m'apercevoir qu'elles étaient brûlantes. En bon électronicien de formation, j'en déduit que les piles (qui étaient neuves) sont en court-circuit. J'ai ramené la souris chez mon revendeur qui m'a fait un échange standard. Depuis je n'ai plus de souci.

 Les faits ont du se passer au mois de mars. Ceci dit, par curiosité et souci de compréhension, j'ai insisté et bouffé 4 jeux de piles au lithium à 7,5¤ avant de trouver l'origine du pbm. Avec la nouvelle souris, j'ai seulement changé le jeu de pile de la nouvelle souris il y a peu de temps...

 Voilà


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

Pour moi, la souris à dent bleue Apple bouffe un jeu de pile alcaline par mois. Avec des piles au lithium, c'est 1 mois 1/2 maxi! (et rien ne chauffe pourtant....)

Je m'y suis fait et je viens d'investir dans 2 jeux de piles rechargeables avec un petit chargeur.

(NB je ne ferme jamais le clapet interrupteur sous la souris... mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça change grand chose, car quand le Mac est en veille, la lumière rouge s'éteint. Je suppose que la souris passe en mode TRES faible conso, non?)


----------



## Onra (24 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> je ne ferme jamais le clapet interrupteur sous la souris... mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça change grand chose, car quand le Mac est en veille, la lumière rouge s'éteint. Je suppose que la souris passe en mode TRES faible conso, non?


 Oui je pense, je ne ferme jamas le clapet non plus. Sinon pour les piles je précise que le jeu fournit avec ma première souris avait tenu seulement une semaine. ensuite pendant 2 mois j'ai usé 3 jeu de piles au lithium, les mêmes qu'Apple. Depuis, avec ma nouvelle souris les piles durent un peu plus de 2 mois, variant suivant l'intensité de l'utilisation. En fait je viens de me rappeler que j'avais changé les piles à la fin août. Donc effectivement le dernier jeu a fait un peut plus de 2 mois... pas plus


----------



## corbuu (17 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir,

je vient de recevoir la souris apple wireless que j'avais commandée il y a 3 semaines.

Apres avoir utilisé une souris microsoft durant 2 ans, ca me fait drole. 

- Pas de scroll
- Pas de bouton droit

Alors OK je veut bien m'adapter à Apple et utiliser la touche CONTROL, mais... sans le scroll j'ai du mal. 

Je vais essayer quelques temps mais franchement je ne comprends pas.

Heureusement que le design est là pour rencherir...et le wireless aussi.


----------



## MarcMame (17 Décembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le design est là pour rencherir...et le wireless aussi.


...et ton stock de piles.


----------



## Zyrol (17 Décembre 2004)

je sais c'est surement un peu tard, mais pourquoi avoir prit une Apple Wireless ?
Il existe plein d'autre souris wireless avec scroll et bouton droit qui respecte à peu pres l'esthétique de nos petites bêtes...


----------



## noz (17 Décembre 2004)

Si le design de la souris apple te plaît (et Ô comme je te comprends... lol) mais que tu souhaites continuer à muscler tes autres doigts avec le scroll et le bouton droit, pourquoi ne pas se diriger vers  The mouse de macmice. A mon humble avis, pour les fans de l'ergonomie scroll/bouton droit, c'est le meilleur compromis "design apple/souris PC"....


----------



## rimo89 (27 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour , je viens d'acherter une souris apple wireless bluetooth , et quand je la branche le bluetooth reconnait la souris mais au moment de cliquer sur le bouton " parcourir" , lordinateur me marque :
" L'appareil ne dispose pas des services nécessaires " , est ce que quelqun peut maider ? Si le sujet existe deja je suis désolé


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2004)

Cliquer "Parcourir" c'est utile lorsque le périphérique bluetooth dispose d'un disque dur, ou d'une carte mémoire sur lesquels se trouvent des fichiers (PDA, telephone portable notamment)
"Parcourir" consiste à parcourir l'arborescence de fichiers du périphérique en question.

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, la souris Apple n'a pas de disque dur (elle n'a même pas de 2ème bouton...)


----------



## pim (28 Décembre 2004)

Pour revenir sur le sujet de la consommation de piles par la souris, je signale qu'en manière de piles qui tiennent longtemps, il faut préférer les rechargeables dites "Nickel Métal Hydrure", en abrégé Ni-MH, aux alcalines. On peut ainsi au bas mot doubler ou tripler l'autonomie.   

Les piles Ni-MH se trouvent dans n'importe quel Leclerc ou Auchan. Ce qui compte, c'est l'indication de capacité, en mAh (milliampère.heure), en général. Le chargeur est spécifique. Attention à ne pas confondre avec les piles rechargeables au Nickel-Cadnium Ni-Cd, beaucoup moins performantes !


----------



## rimo89 (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonjours , voila j'ai acheté la souris apple bluetooth , et j'ai un problème , mon adapteur reconnait bien la souris , mais je ne peux que cliquer je n'arrive pas a aller de gauche a droite. J'ai un ibook G4 ( pour la config ) .
Si quelqun peut maider svp


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2005)

Quel adaptateur bluetooth??? Est-ce le DLink recommandé par Apple?


----------



## rimo89 (6 Janvier 2005)

Jai acheté celui la ( USB-BTO2 ) ici


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2005)

En choississant le DLink recommandé par Apple (et dont Apple publie régulièrement des mises à jour de Firmware) tu aurais eu l'assurance d'une parfaite compatibilité....

Cela dit bluetooth étant une norme, celui-ci devrait fonctionner tout de même.... contactes MacWay pour obtenir un échange. Celui que tu as reçu est peut-être défaillant.


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un clavier Apple Wireless, mais je trouve qu'il faut avoir des muscles dans les doigts pour ce clavier ! Ce clavier est bien dur, surtout comparé à l'extraordinaire douceur du clavier des PowerBooks ! 

Est-ce pareil pour le clavier Apple avec fil ? Peut-on régler la dureté des touches ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai un petit souci que je rencontre avec le clavier Wieless
Alors que je testais le nouveau moteur de recherche de MSN , je me suis apercu que je ne pouvais plus rentre d'infos via le clavier
J'ai relance mon eMac et de nouveau impossibilite d'utiliser le clavier au bout de quelques minutes
Relancer de nouveau l'oS et la maintenant je ne peux plus rien inscrire pour l'ouverture de la cession
Quand je ferme la connection Wireless par le petit clapet installe sous le clavier il m'est affiche que la connection est interrompue
Quand je remets la connection la lumiere jaune s'allume quelques instants puis s'eteind.
De plus je ne peux pas ouvrir le lecteur de cdrom 
Donc je suis dans la ........... :-(
Si vous avez une idee, un avis ou un conseil pour permettre que cela fonctionne, merci d'avance

Cordialement

Laurent


----------



## DKO (20 Janvier 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un petit souci que je rencontre avec le clavier Wieless
> Alors que je testais le nouveau moteur de recherche de MSN , je me suis apercu que je ne pouvais plus rentre d'infos via le clavier
> ...


 
Euh les piles ne seraient pas mortes tout simplement ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Euh les piles ne seraient pas mortes tout simplement ?


 Pile changee bien sur .....
Il va de soit
C'est la premiere operation que j'ai effectue

Cordialement

Laurent


----------



## xanadu (20 Janvier 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez une idee, un avis ou un conseil pour permettre que cela fonctionne, merci d'avance
> 
> Cordialement    Laurent



Essai préliminaire:
Préférences système/Bluetooth (Onglet  réglage) regarde ....
Puis regarde "Onglet" Appareil...
Pour voir si ton matériel est reconnu ou non , détecté ou non, configuré ou non.
Si tout est bien configuré : soit que c'est un problème matériel soit système.
Si c'est système tu connais la procédure classique : réparation autorisations et all...
Si c'est matériel tu es mieux  placé que nous pour vérifier ....
À suivre s'il y a d'autres informations à nous donner


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Janvier 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Essai préliminaire:
> Préférences système/Bluetooth (Onglet  réglage) regarde ....
> Puis regarde "Onglet" Appareil...
> Pour voir si ton matériel est reconnu ou non , détecté ou non, configuré ou non.
> ...


 Bonjout

Mais je ne peux meme pas lancer de cession
Puisque j'ai la fenetre d'ouverture de cession et comme le clavier ne fonctionne pas je ne peux pas ouvrir la cession en question 
C'est la le souci :-(
J'ai aussi relance la machine en appuyant sur le "mulot" afin de permettre l'ouverture du lecteur de cdrom, insere le cdrom d'installation, relance l'eMac mais il ne lit pas le cdrom, je me retrouve toujours avec la page d'ouverture de cession me demandant login et password
Alors que faire ???????

Cordialement

Laurent


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2005)

Le problème est que tu as besoin du clavier pour démarrer la machine depuis le CDROM (touche C enfoncée pendant le démarrage)... et tu n'as pas la possibilité de trouve un clavier USB standard ???

Quand tu dis que le voyant s'éteint, c'est le voyant du clavier non ?


----------



## xanadu (20 Janvier 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> et la maintenant je ne peux plus rien inscrire pour l'ouverture de la cession
> Laurent


Désolé je ne l'ai pas bien lu 
Y a pas quelqu'un qui  pourra te prêter son clavier pour au moins avoir accés à ton système ? Je suppose que tu y as déjà pensé ...
Quel dommage?


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est que tu as besoin du clavier pour démarrer la machine depuis le CDROM (touche C enfoncée pendant le démarrage)... et tu n'as pas la possibilité de trouve un clavier USB standard ???
> 
> Quand tu dis que le voyant s'éteint, c'est le voyant du clavier non ?


 Bonjour

Tout a fait
Il s'eteind au bout de quelques instants
Mais si je trouve un clavier usb, pourrais je parametrer de nouveau mon clavier sans fil et faire qu'il fonctionne ?
Cordialement

Laurent


----------



## xanadu (20 Janvier 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Tout a fait
> Il s'eteind au bout de quelques instants
> ...


Au moins le nouveau clavier USB te permettera d'aller vérifier sur ton système et voir ce qui se passe


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Janvier 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Au moins le nouveau clavier USB te permettera d'aller vérifier sur ton système et voir ce qui se passe


 Bonjour

Puisque j'ai un iBook en secours (qui me permet d'ecrire la) j'ai voulu voir si le clavier wireless etait reconnu par l'iBook en question en mettant dans le port usb de l'iBook  une cle wireless
Cela donne ..... il voit bien le clavier mais il apres l'avoir "vu" il m'informe que le jumelage ne peux pas s'effectuer
Cela devient une histoire vraiment decousue puisque sans fil :-(

Cordialement

Laurent


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2005)

On dirait vraiment que c'est ton clavier Bluetooth qui a rendu l'âme... il est tout récent ???


----------



## mam16 (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, est-ce que par hasard les ports USB seraient utilisés....
Pour faire court, après quelques jours mon clavier bluetooth ainsi que la souris n'étaient plus reconnu au démarrage, après 2 appels chez Apple,on m'a carrément conseillé d'acheter le clavier avec sa souris avec fil pour le cas ou je tomberais de nouveau en panne...... La "panne" a été réparée, avec les conseils du technicien Apple, en coupant l'alimentation de mon iMac G5 20 pouces tout neuf pendant 2 à 3 minutes ( à la louche ) puis de rebrancher et lancer la bête en ayant pris soins de débrancher tous les appareils USB. Et ça marche, le fautif était le scanner....... Depuis tout roule   :+)
Si cela peut être utile


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Janvier 2005)

mam16 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, est-ce que par hasard les ports USB seraient utilisés....
> Pour faire court, après quelques jours mon clavier bluetooth ainsi que la souris n'étaient plus reconnu au démarrage, après 2 appels chez Apple,on m'a carrément conseillé d'acheter le clavier avec sa souris avec fil pour le cas ou je tomberais de nouveau en panne...... La "panne" a été réparée, avec les conseils du technicien Apple, en coupant l'alimentation de mon iMac G5 20 pouces tout neuf pendant 2 à 3 minutes ( à la louche ) puis de rebrancher et lancer la bête en ayant pris soins de débrancher tous les appareils USB. Et ça marche, le fautif était le scanner....... Depuis tout roule   :+)
> Si cela peut être utile


 bonjour

Bon j'ai relance la machine en enlevant tout ce qui etait usb (il n'y avait qu'un dd externe de la Cie)
Euhhhhhhhhhhh .......je dirais que cela n'a pas fonctionne
A mon grand desespoir

Pour repondre a NightWalker la machine et donc le clavier a un mois a peine, c'est dire :-(
Heureusement un ami (une bonne ame nous allons dire) a pu me preter un clavier USB du cote "obscur"
Et cela a fonctionne du premier coup
Comme quoi ....
Bon si cela fonctionnait auparavant, cela devrait fonctionner maintenant.
J'ai donc passer des coups de "soufflettes" dans le clavier 
Je lui ai fait faire son rot et hooooooooooooooo cela fonctionne de nouveau 
Donc voila 
Tout est bien qui fini bien, j'ai envie de dire
Je signale quand meme que je mange pas sur le clavier et donc qu'il ne me sert pas d'assiette 
Je m'en sers pas de cendriers
Et vu la beaute de l'objet (si si) je fais tres attention a lui en le rangeant conscienseusement
En tout cas, une chose est sur, un peu fragile l'objet d'art quand meme  
Je remercie toutes celles et tous ceux qui auront postes ici pour essayer de m'apporter leurs aides

Cordialement

Laurent


----------



## xanadu (20 Janvier 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> Tout est bien qui fini bien, j'ai envie de dire
> 
> Je remercie toutes celles et tous ceux qui auront postes ici pour essayer de m'apporter leurs aides
> Cordialement Laurent


Content pour toi que cela s'est arrangé


----------



## pampelune (21 Janvier 2005)

J'ai eu moi aussi des problèmes avec mon clavier bluetooth dès les premiers jours d'utilisation? Il se déconnectait sans cesse.

Après avoir bien cru qu'il était foutu, tout essayé y compris Apple Care, je me suis un peu énervé sur les piles me disant qu'il devait y avoir un faux contact. 

Et pas ça a marché nickel, depuis plus aucun problème, il est parfait.
Donc un conseil, si ça déconne, trifouillez un peu les piles, faites les tourner dans leur compartiment, ça peut marcher, la preuve...

De plus ça m'a permis de me décider à commander un clavier USB, surtout qu'ils sont à 29 euros depuis peu chez Apple !!! Ca me servira un jour, c'est sûr.


----------



## violon (7 Février 2005)

j'ai une souris apple sans fil pour utiliser avec mac mini, mais je perds le pointeur de cette souris de temps en temps. y a t-il quelque chose à faire?
merci de vos reposes.


----------



## naas (7 Février 2005)

tuer le chat !...

Bon sérieux, c'est quel marque et ref de souris ?
tu es sur un tapis (la souris pas toi  ) , quand tu dis je perds le pointeur peux tu préciser ?


----------



## Tyler (7 Février 2005)

Je ne vois qu'une chose : la distance entre la souris et le mac est trop grande...
Lorsque tu t'approches, le symptome se produit toujours ?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est bien la distance, il n'y a pour moi rien a faire ou presque, à par se rapprocher.... A moins ce que quelqu'un d'autre est une solution (c'est souvent le cas, ici il y a des magiciens...)


----------



## violon (7 Février 2005)

la souris est à 30 à 40 cm du mac mini.
bien sur que c'est une souris apple.


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2005)

Peut-être un pb d'interférence avec une autre source utilisant la gamme de fréquence 2,4 GHz (Airport par exemple)

Essaie d'activer la robustesse d'interférence dans le menu Airport (du moins je crios que c'est là...)


----------



## marcax38 (10 Février 2005)

Salut,

Avec mon imac G5, j'ai pris la souris Apple BT + clavier BT ...
La souris est une catastrophe, elle est lourde par son poids mais aussi a l'ecran, pas facile a expliquer mais je dois carrement viser, elle n'a aucune spontaneite. 

Au taf, je suis sous win2000 avec deux ecrans 19", et la souris est vive, rapide ... precise

Donc  j'ai branche une souris usb optique sur l'imac, tous les reglages de vitesse sont au max. Cela va un peu mieux mais c'est pas encore ca.

solution? acheter une souris Apple standard ? avec fil

Je suis tres decu par ce pb qui est tres important, Lol c'est presqu'un cas de divorce

axl


----------



## alargeau (10 Février 2005)

Oh mince, moi qui voulais m'acheter la BT !!! J'ai acheté la Apple Mouse (filaire) cette semaine et moi aussi j'ai été très déçu par la souris. Pas précise du tout, obligé de mettre la vitesse de déplacement à fond, bref, un peu comme toi j'ai l'impression.
Je sais pas s'il existe de mauvaises versions, mais moi j'ai plus l'impression que ce sont les souris Apple en général qui sont nulles... à voir.
En tout cas, j'utilise une Microsoft sur mon PC et elle est très bien.


----------



## marcax38 (10 Février 2005)

Galere cette souris, on aura peut etre d'autres avis. 
Je n'ai pas encore fait l'update 10.3.8

Axl


----------



## alargeau (10 Février 2005)

Je ne pense vraiment pas que l'update modifie la réactivité de ta souris ! Si elle ne te convient pas, un conseil achète-toi une Logitech ou bien une Microsoft. Elles sont très bien, très précises, moi je vais aller ramener la mienne à la FNAC et prendre une petite Microsoft je pense. Je voulais échanger la mienne pour une BT mais d'après ce que tu dis, ça me fait peur  !
Il y a un post qui parle de cette souris et ça dépend des personnes. Certaines sont satisfaites, certaines pas. Je pense pas que ça dépende des souris, moi je crois que ça dépend des utilisateurs plutôt, et certains sont plus exigeants que d'autres.


----------



## pim (10 Février 2005)

Vous m'étonnez là, parce que j'ai une souris Apple Wireless, et je le déplace d'un bout à l'autre de mon écran de 23" très rapidement ! Et la vitesse de déplacement (dans préférences système) est au 2/3 du max...

En revanche, quand je branche ma vielle souris Optique Logitech sur le port USB, là c'est carrément super lent !

Pour ce qui est de l'influence de la MàJ 10.3.8, et bien cela ne change absolument rien.

Le poids de la souris ne se fait pas sentir non plus chez moi... ce qui me pousse à vous poser la question du support sur lequel vous utilisez votre souris ! Je sais par expérience que sur les meubles cirés cette souris est super galère ! Parce que sur ma table de cuisine "Authentique Style" achetée à La Redoute, conscencieusement cirée à la cire d'abeille, ma souris bluetooth ne veut pas glisser, et son petit caoutchouc gris clair ramasse toute la cire ! C'est super désagréable sur cette table, mais sur mon bureau toujours en bois mais tout rugueux et non ciré, c'est parfait.

Donc évitez les supports trop lisses et tout ce qui est bois ciré   

Et essayez de choisir un support sur lequel la souris glisse sans effort, comme ça le poids des piles qui sont forcément à l'intérieur se fera moins sentir, et tout sera plus rapide à l'écran (parce que la souris en elle-même est très légère).


----------



## pim (10 Février 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un clavier Apple Wireless, mais je trouve qu'il faut avoir des muscles dans les doigts pour ce clavier ! Ce clavier est bien dur, surtout comparé à l'extraordinaire douceur du clavier des PowerBooks !



Autant pour moi, y'a une période de "rodage", maintenant mon clavier Apple Wireless est très agréable à utiliser, les touches sont douces


----------



## calvin (10 Février 2005)

je suis super content du clavier BT apple
l'un des meilleurs ou meme le meilleur que j'ai jamais utilise

la frappe des touches est vraiment un regal 


par contre, j'ai fait impasse sur la souris, la souris BT apple est rangee, je viens de racheter une logitech optique a fil

car: le fait de comporter 2 piles alourdir la souris et de part son concept un bouton ou tu dois laisser enfoncer et deplacer en meme temps, ca colle pas, j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne glisse pas tres bien et pourtant j'ai un excellent tapis de souris

sur la logitech, c'est le contraire, y a 4 patins en dessous et ca glisse a merveille, par contre, le fil est chiant mais bon, on peut pas tout avoir pour 15¤...


la souris apple est certes super belle mais pas commode a utiliser
j'espere qu'apple reverra le concept en nous sortant une souris wireless qui glisse bien et avec une molette


----------



## alargeau (10 Février 2005)

Apple privilégie beaucoup trop le design dans certains cas. Je trouve que ma Apple Pro Mouse est magnifique... dommage qu'en tant que souris, elle soit nulle à ch... !!! Parce qu'après tout Monsieur Apple, une souris c'est pas fait que pour décorer, enfin pas chez moi !


----------



## violon (10 Février 2005)

cette souris Apple est très jolie, un peu lourde, ce qui est difficile à supporter c'est qu'elle n'est pas precis. j'ai une Logitec mx700 connecte sur un sony s/win xp, ça marche impeccablement. les deux souris travaille sur le même support.


----------



## marcax38 (12 Février 2005)

j'ai enfin trouve une solution, fini le tapis de souris SUN microsystems ... un set de table en cuir Habitat .... et ce la va beaucoup mieux 
Lol, fini le cas de divorce

Axl


----------



## calvin (12 Février 2005)

marcax38 a dit:
			
		

> un set de table en cuir Habitat ....




ah pas con ca !

bravo

j'irai voir dans la semaine


----------



## calvin (24 Février 2005)

il y a une sorte de faux bouton de chaque cote de la souris BT Apple

a quoi servent ils ?

s'il ne sont la que pour faire beau, c'est vraiment debile car ce sont de vrais nids a poussiere et ca s'encrasse rapidement


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2005)

C'est pour bien mettre ton pouce et ton majeur :love:


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2005)

Ils servent à bien maintenir la souris lorsque tu changes les piles toutes les semaines...


----------



## golf (24 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour bien mettre ton pouce et ton majeur :love:


Si tu observes bien la partie avant de la coque est mobile alors que ces deux "boutons" sont fixes et solidaires de la semelle de la souris ; dans le principe, ils permettent d'éviter les "clics" intempestifs


----------



## vincmyl (24 Février 2005)

Je pense que tu as raison mais tu peux quand meme y mettre les doigts :love:


----------



## marcax38 (9 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Comment faites-vous qd vous perdez la connection BT de votre souris BT ? (imac G5 BT)
Moi, je connecte une souris filaire et preference -> souris ... ajouter Bt mouse...

Et vous ?

Axl


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

Quelle souris ?
BT d'origine ou clé usb ?


----------



## marcax38 (9 Mars 2005)

souris Apple BT et Imac G5 BT inside

Merci
axl


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Je viens d'avoir un avertissement m'informant que ma batterie de souris est faible; je suis très étonné car j'ai à peine switché depuis deux petites semaines et les piles seraient déjà plates?!

Je n'éteinds jamais mon powerbook et je n'ai jamais touché à la souris, je pensais qu'elle s'éteignait toute seule lorsque le portable était en veille, le problème vient-il de là?


----------



## benout (17 Mars 2005)

je pense que si la souris est jumelée et que le mac est allumé, meme si tu ne l'utilises pas, ça tire sur la pile de la même façon, ça doti venir de la. Mais j'ai cru entendre à droite à gauche que l'autonomie des périhériques bluetooth apple n'était pas extra, alors c'est peut être normal...
Essaye aussi avec des Duracel


----------



## pixelemon (17 Mars 2005)

je suis à 4 sur 5 pour ma souris avec piles d'origine à raison de 5 heures par jour en moyenne depuis noël... j'utilise ma souris avec un clavier bluetooth apple sur un powerbook récent.

alors l'histoire des périphériques bluetooth et des duracel je n'y crois guère... petite précision ; quand je ne travaille pas (ou surf etc...)je ferme les périhériques, avec un doigt en 2 secondes, pour éviter que mon fils ne fasse des bétises 

c'est peut-être la clé du bonheur (c'est aussi un reflexe de couper le courant dès que possible) et je suis très satisfait de l'autonomie des engins.


----------



## jeanserien (24 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une souris Apple Bluetooth depuis janvier.

J'ai déjà changé les piles 2 fois.

Je voulais avoir l'avis d'autres possesseurs du même modèle: quelle est l'autonomie de leur souris, quelles piles utilisent-ils, peut on utiliser des piles rechargeables...

Est-ce que c'est la peine de fermer la trappe du laser pour une inutilisation de quelques heures?

Merci!


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2005)

Oui il faut fermer la trappe, j'utilise des piles Ikea et ca tient 2 mois mais parfois j'utilise le trackpad aussi


----------



## jeanserien (25 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui il faut fermer la trappe, j'utilise des piles Ikea et ca tient 2 mois mais parfois j'utilise le trackpad aussi



Merci!

Ps: désolé pour les questions qui on déjà des réponses plus haut mais mon thread vient d'être redirigé vers celui-ci.


----------



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

Suite de ce fil : Clavier et souris BT Apple [2] !... ​


----------

